# Yamaha guys



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

I have a 25hp with the same thing going on. They are actually studs threaded into the aluminum and nuts on the end you can see. With mine one stud can out and one the nut broke loose. I would soak them down with penetrating lube for a week and make sure to get around the aluminum bracket because that will most likely break first. You can look up the part on one of those schematic websites. I think there is one called iboats


----------



## Drum_Commander (Feb 6, 2019)

Thanks for the info! I’ll give that a try...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

https://www.boats.net/catalog/yamaha/outboard-by-year/2000/c60tlry/bracket-2


----------



## trucha del mar (Apr 1, 2016)

Mine looked the same. Had them replaced with all stainless. All better now.


----------



## Drum_Commander (Feb 6, 2019)

@trucha del mar how much $ did that run you if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Get the new bracket from the link I sent and stick some 316ss bolts in it. Keep it sprayed with CorrosionX like everything else and no problem! Mine is a 2000 and still looks new.


----------



## Drum_Commander (Feb 6, 2019)

Thank you @Smackdaddy53!
Sorry I’m not the greatest mechanic, biggest concern is getting the old stuff off. can I just cut those bolt heads off, then remove the bracket- expose the studs and then try backing them out with vice grips or something? Apologize for the questions just trying to avoid leaving the boat at the shop for 2 weeks for this !


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I would try the heat and penetrating lube trick first. Heat each bolt up with a mini torch and immediately spray with penetrating lubricant which will be drawn in the threads as the metal is cooled. Do this a few times then try to back the nuts off. If they break off just cut the stud off flush and drill the bolts out. You can always drill and tap with a larger tap to accept a larger bolt if it comes to that. If you aren’t comfortable doing that then find someone who is.


----------



## Drum_Commander (Feb 6, 2019)

You are the man!! Thanks for that brotha


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Mine look similar. I just keep them hosed down with corrosion x and hope for the best.


----------

